# I Want One of These!



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 13, 2012)

As soon as I can get the money up for one of these, I believe that I will have to order one!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CNC-Rotary-...1?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item3ccbe40299


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 14, 2012)

That price does not sound right. Even with the $78 for shipping that is low. I woulsd ask to make sure it is not an error.

 "Billy G"


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 14, 2012)

Bill, 

It looks as though that the majority of it is made out of aluminum, with the bearing races having steel inserts. This may be one of the reasons that the price reflects as it is. 

Doc


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is another one from the same seller.. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/CNC-Machine...467?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccb701aab



With this one, I actually could do some shotgun barrel porting!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmmmm, I think I have everything on hand to make that last one


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 14, 2012)

That is good Charlie.. might tell me what to get and have you make one!


----------

